# Using Cydectin on a nursing doe



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

If I am correct in remembering, you worm a doe the day she kids. If so, can you use Cydectin orally, evenif she is nursing kids? If not, what would you worm with?


----------



## animal_kingdom (Mar 31, 2005)

_I've always used cydectin orally when they're nursing. Never had a problem._


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

animal_kingdom said:


> _I've always used cydectin orally when they're nursing. Never had a problem._


on that subject, is ivermec-1% cattle injectable, given orally, safe for pregnant does? What about kids-what age do you start worming them,and if their mom is wormed, will it pass through the milk too them? We just bought does that hadn't been wormed since October-were wormed with safegaurd then-kidded in March-have kids nursing-and 2 that may well be bred-we bought the ivermec, because that is what we used the day they freshened, when i worked at a dairy, i thought that since it had been awhile, and they do look thin,that would be best. Suggestions? Thanks, Michelle


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

mammawof3 said:


> on that subject, is ivermec-1% cattle injectable, given orally, safe for pregnant does? What about kids-what age do you start worming them,and if their mom is wormed, will it pass through the milk too them? We just bought does that hadn't been wormed since October-were wormed with safegaurd then-kidded in March-have kids nursing-and 2 that may well be bred-we bought the ivermec, because that is what we used the day they freshened, when i worked at a dairy, i thought that since it had been awhile, and they do look thin,that would be best. Suggestions? Thanks, Michelle




Cydectin should not be used with pregnant does.


Ivomec is a "safe" dewormer. However, I do not deworm at all during pregnancy UNLESS absolutely necessary. Even in that case I never deworm during the first trimester. I deworm with Ivomec before breeding. Does are dewormed again when they kid. I live in MI and kids are dewormed at 8 weeks old. I dont have a problem with worms so I can wait to deworm. 


Some does are just thin when they are milking. I have a doe who just puts all she has into the milk bucket, and I cant keep weight on her while she is milking. However, you can add Black Oil Sunflower Seeds (BOSS) to grain, beet pulp, and Diamond V yeast to try to add the weight on.


----------

